# Processed meats rank alongside smoking as cancer causes - WHO



## Cookie (Oct 26, 2015)

Many already knew this, but here is the confirmation.

Do you eat a lot of it?

http://www.theguardian.com/society/...-processed-meats-cancer-risk-smoking-says-who


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 26, 2015)

Read this and saw it on the news.  I knew this stuff was bad.  But very occasionally I eat sausage or ham.  And I LOVE British bacon (very meaty) on a fresh bakery roll.  We've been told on tv news here that a certain amount of bacon every week will shorten our lives by a certain number of years.  I don't eat it frequently but I'm not giving it up!


----------



## Cookie (Oct 26, 2015)

People don't stop doing what is 'bad' for them -  even those dying of lung cancer keep puffing away, liver cancer patients keep on drinking.  I think moderation is a good idea.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 26, 2015)

Cookie said:


> People don't stop doing what is 'bad' for them -  even those dying of lung cancer keep puffing away, liver cancer patients keep on drinking.  I think moderation is a good idea.




Yes, moderation is the key.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 26, 2015)

We've know for a long time that "processed" meats aren't healthy, and we eat very little these days.  We eat bacon four times a year, usually buy some when we go camping.  We use the uncured and nitrate/nitrite free brands only.

  Red meats are usually unhealthy due to the way they are cooked, overcooked or char-broiled and blackened in the process, we avoid doing these things now that we know better.  Also, slowly moving away from eating any meats too often.  We'll go weeks on a vegetarian diet, and we've been reducing our beef consumption by eating more chicken and lamb. I think the report is showing a small risk, and a relationship to cancer as opposed to a direct cause, obesity also fits into the mix.   I agree, as with everything, moderation is key.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 26, 2015)

When it comes to it, most people simply don't like being told how to live by faceless committees. I have no intention of changing my lifestyle.  Next week they will probably tell us that meat is good for us, but vegetables are bad.


----------



## Bee (Oct 26, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> When it comes to it, most people simply don't like being told how to live by faceless committees. I have no intention of changing my lifestyle.  Next week they will probably tell us that meat is good for us, but vegetables are bad.




I have been saying that for years Capt., what is bad for us today will be good for us in a few weeks and then they will find something else bad for us.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## imp (Oct 26, 2015)

In one mode of consideration, red meat likely may cause cancer. In another mode, not eating red meat will not protect against cancer. What is exactly the premise then?    imp


*"It places red meat in group 2A, as “probably carcinogenic to humans”. Eating red meat is also linked to pancreatic and prostate cancer, the IARC says."

“What we do know is that avoiding red meat in the diet is not a protective strategy against cancer,” said Robert Pickard, a member of the Meat Advisory Panel and emeritus professor of neurobiology at Cardiff University.*


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 26, 2015)

Cookie said:


> People don't stop doing what is 'bad' for them -  even those dying of lung cancer keep puffing away, liver cancer patients keep on drinking.  I think moderation is a good idea.



Yes, Cookie. I agree. Moderation in all things. The Greeks figured that out thousands of years ago. That goes for _everything.
_Not just food.


----------



## imp (Oct 26, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> When it comes to it, most people simply don't like being told how to live by faceless committees. I have no intention of changing my lifestyle.  Next week they will probably tell us that meat is good for us, but vegetables are bad.



Cap, when I was a kid, a campaign was on recommending that eating eggs be limited. Today, the thinking is reversed, and we are told eggs are good for us. You hit the nail squarely, as far as I'm concerned. Use moderation, don't think abrupt lifestyle changes will prove beneficial.   imp


----------



## Cookie (Oct 26, 2015)

Right!  No need to panic. It is recommended that people who eat a lot of processed meats cut back, that's all - no one is taking it all away, you can still eat all you want.  But the announcement is coming from the World Health Organization, not some trendy fad doctor, and the research was done in reputable institutions like Harvard, etc. who are a bit smarter than the average human.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 26, 2015)

I just remembered some extreme diets I was on as a kid some 70 years or so ago. All prescribed by our Dr. Flood back in the days when they came to your house and diagnosed you at your bedside.
One was raw eggs mixed in an eggnog. Another was Bananas, Banana powder in milk and in everything. The pertinent one to this thread was raw chopped meat, mixed with a raw egg. I am remembering imperfectly, but one of them was to cure a bout with ptomaine poisoning. Others may have been to put on weight. I was a pathetically skinny kid back then. Wish I could say that now. Just had to throw away some pants because of my 48" waist. Yes. I am going to do something about that.

I don't eat it any more, but I did enjoy raw chopped beef with a little salt ( and no egg ) for many years, before it was known to be a problem. I do miss that.


----------



## BobF (Oct 26, 2015)

In the picture they show no bacon as I eat.    We have had Canadian bacon which looks a bit like the lower left corner stuff.   I grew up in a poor family that could not afford much meat, so we ate lots of soups, vegetables, one round steak would serve all 7 of us.    We often would have lots of rice or potatoes, mashed or baked.

I see no problem with occasionally a couple strips of the American style bacon with a couple fried eggs.    Still not rich when we go shopping so doubt if we will have much problems from what we eat.    I don't like much sea food so that is out for me.   Really not into eating any full dinners as I prefer eating when hungry and only enough to do the job.   I eat very little each day and still keep gaining weight if not in charge of what and how much to eat.


----------



## Debby (Oct 26, 2015)

I guess my uncle the pig farmer had an inkling that this kind of report was eventually going to surface when he mentioned in passing a few years ago, that he wouldn't eat the critters that he was raising in the barn.


----------



## Cookie (Oct 26, 2015)

Making changes gets harder and harder as one ages.... we are so habituated in our lifestyle and routines, and of course our great love of food makes dietary changes extra hard, no wonder people freak out at the thought of giving up their beloved bacon. I loved it too as a child,  although I never eat it now, since I have a pretty simple diet (no meat of any kind) but occasionally will eat fish and do eat dairy.  I used to be a complete vegan for years and years when I was younger, so I'm very used to the concept of no meat, and I admit I can't really fathom how difficult it is for die hard meat eaters to cut back, let alone give it up, but I do try to be understanding and sympathetic and not judge too harshly, but as an animal lover it's a constant challenge living in a world of carnivores.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> I just remembered some extreme diets I was on as a kid some 70 years or so ago. All prescribed by our Dr. Flood back in the days when they came to your house and diagnosed you at your bedside.
> One was raw eggs mixed in an eggnog. Another was Bananas, Banana powder in milk and in everything. The pertinent one to this thread was raw chopped meat, mixed with a raw egg. I am remembering imperfectly, but one of them was to cure a bout with ptomaine poisoning. Others may have been to put on weight. I was a pathetically skinny kid back then. Wish I could say that now. Just had to throw away some pants because of my 48" waist. Yes. I am going to do something about that.
> 
> I don't eat it any more, but I did enjoy raw chopped beef with a little salt ( and no egg ) for many years, before it was known to be a problem. I do miss that.



Underock, you are not alone with the raw beef and egg! I have eaten this sevral times and it's delicious!   Steak Tartare.   Recipe: 
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/steak-tartare-recipe.html


----------



## Fern (Oct 26, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> When it comes to it, most people simply don't like being told how to live by faceless committees. I have no intention of changing my lifestyle.  Next week they will probably tell us that meat is good for us, but vegetables are bad.


That's for sure.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 26, 2015)

All of the meats I eat are well done, If I see a speck of red on it I will not eat it....maybe Im the nutty one.
Any red meat I usually throw at the Muslims they seem to enjoy it.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 26, 2015)

If we paid attention to all these various reports about what is bad for us, we would probably be trying to live on distilled water.  Everything can be bad if done to excess, but very few foods, in moderation, are unhealthy.  Personally, breakfast just isn't breakfast without a slice of crispy bacon.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 26, 2015)

I was a vegan/vegetarian/pescatarian for about 12 years but went back to being a carnivore about 9 years ago.  At home though we eat vegetarian unless we have guests.  So I usually only eat meat when eating out or traveling.  

I don't eat a lot of red meat, but when I have a burger it's well done.  However, I like steak medium rare - pink but not bloody.  A well done steak is like leather.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 26, 2015)

Don M. said:


> If we paid attention to all these various reports about what is bad for us, we would probably be trying to live on distilled water.



Not so fast Don, distilled water can cause death!  http://www.mercola.com/article/water/distilled_water.htm


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 26, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> One was raw eggs mixed in an eggnog.
> I don't eat it any more, but I did enjoy raw chopped beef with a little salt ( and no egg ) for many years, before it was known to be a problem. I do miss that.



Underock, my mother used to slip me a raw egg sometimes in my chocolate milk when I was a kid, hoping I wouldn't notice.  I was a picky eater and a real skinny pickle, so she tried to nourish me in any way she could.  I still eat a little bit of lean raw ground beef when I make hamburgers or tacos at home, with salt of course.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 26, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Making changes gets harder and harder as one ages.... we are so habituated in our lifestyle and routines, and of course our great love of food makes dietary changes extra hard, no wonder people freak out at the thought of giving up their beloved bacon. I loved it too as a child,  although I never eat it now, since I have a pretty simple diet (no meat of any kind) but occasionally will eat fish and do eat dairy.  I used to be a complete vegan for years and years when I was younger, so I'm very used to the concept of no meat, and I admit I can't really fathom how difficult it is for die hard meat eaters to cut back, let alone give it up, but I do try to be understanding and sympathetic and not judge too harshly, but as an animal lover it's a constant challenge living in a world of carnivores.



I've made a lot of food changes voluntarily in my old age, just things I wanted to do, didn't have to for any health reasons, and it's been easy for me personally.  I'm not a die hard meat eater, as I said we've gone for periods of time strictly vegetarian, I've even told my husband if he ever want to go completely vegetarian, I'd go along with it. 

 Although there are a lot of good things to eat that are meatless, neither of us want to change our diets at present, but never say never.  I know a couple of people who are either vegan or vegetarians, and I can understand why they choose to not to eat meat at all, and I respect them and their choices.  I'm also an animal lover, and I want animals to be treated as humanely as possible when being used for food purposes, but I grew up eating meat and choose to continue in a moderate fashion.  I don't judge anyone harshly, what they choose to eat is a very personal decision.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 26, 2015)

BobF said:


> In the picture they show no bacon as I eat.    We have had Canadian bacon which looks a bit like the lower left corner stuff.   I grew up in a poor family that could not afford much meat, so we ate lots of soups, vegetables, one round steak would serve all 7 of us.    We often would have lots of rice or potatoes, mashed or baked.
> 
> I see no problem with occasionally a couple strips of the American style bacon with a couple fried eggs.    Still not rich when we go shopping so doubt if we will have much problems from what we eat.    I don't like much sea food so that is out for me.   Really not into eating any full dinners as I prefer eating when hungry and only enough to do the job.   I eat very little each day and still keep gaining weight if not in charge of what and how much to eat.



Bob, I almost never agree with you politically, so I'm happy to agree with you on this. Sounds like your conservative mind set extends to your eating habits. Yes. Eat when hungry and then eat little. I have no formal meal times. When my wife was alive, her girl friends envied her for not having to cook for me. She was always willing, but I never wanted to waste the time to do a sit down dinner. We all had plenty of family interaction, without everyone juggling their lives so that we could sit at a table together and stare at a lot of chewing faces. I guess I got a little off my intent here. I prefer vegetables to meat, but do chew on an occasional microwaved hot dog, or frozen meat loaf patty. I throw in chicken and turkey every so often. I do like fish, but the only microwaveable is a Stouffer's Fish Filet dinner. Not a gourmet delight, but acceptable with a little home made tartar sauce.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 26, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Not so fast Don, distilled water can cause death!  http://www.mercola.com/article/water/distilled_water.htm



For Sure!  We need the minerals, etc., contained in good fresh water.  Our well has some of the best water I've ever tasted, but it is so loaded with minerals that we have to have a water softener to keep all the sink and shower heads from clogging up.  When outdoors, I drink right out of the hose, and I keep a pitcher of this well water in the fridge for daily sipping.    

The human body is a complex collection of various minerals, etc., and failure to keep them replenished can lead to all sorts of health issues.


----------



## Kadee (Oct 26, 2015)

I have always tried to avoided meats like ham, bacon,corned beef,  I do buy them but very rarely, ....the story was in our weekend papers in Aus...I was not surprised as it was known many years ago that "corned " meats were not a good choice in your diet


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 26, 2015)

Don M. said:


> For Sure!  We need the minerals, etc., contained in good fresh water.  Our well has some of the best water I've ever tasted, but it is so loaded with minerals that we have to have a water softener to keep all the sink and shower heads from clogging up.  When outdoors, I drink right out of the hose, and I keep a pitcher of this well water in the fridge for daily sipping.
> 
> The human body is a complex collection of various minerals, etc., and failure to keep them replenished can lead to all sorts of health issues.



Our fresh water is delicious.  Tastes better than any in a bottle.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 26, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Underock, you are not alone with the raw beef and egg! I have eaten this sevral times and it's delicious!   Steak Tartare.   Recipe:
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/steak-tartare-recipe.html
> 
> 
> ...



You're killing me here, Rose. I must confess raw chop meat does worry me. Back in the day, we went to the butcher shop for it. As a kid, I remember the sawdust on the floor. I'm not so sure about what we get now. Its probably better.
By the way, I do like radishes and roses, both.


----------



## Kitties (Oct 26, 2015)

I haven't eaten meat in almost 25 years. I gave up dairy and eggs too. I'm hardly the poster child for healthy heating. I like potato chips too much.

If it were so easy to be 110 pounds, I'd have been there a long time ago. We all have our vices I guess.

Not sure I'll always avoid trace daily and eggs. I hate the so called vegan community.


----------



## Cookie (Oct 26, 2015)

Kitties, I hear what your saying.  I'm not exactly snow white when it comes to my eating habits, just finished off some Ben & Jerry's ice cream, love coffee and potato chips too, but I would like to clean it up a bit more.


----------



## Linda (Oct 26, 2015)

When I was young my mom (who was very skinny) would take a bit of raw ground beef when she was cooking and eat it.  She thought it was suppose to be good for her.  I ate it a few times and with salt, it's good.  Haven't done that in about 50 years though.

What I wonder about is the lunch meat I buy that says "no nitrates" and no this or that added.  I buy the healthiest looking stuff I can buy but I'm still wondering about it.  My husband doesn't care much for sandwiches anyway so I'm the only one who usually eats it.  I also love tuna sandwiches and he doesn't.  And by the way, I only eat a lunch meat sandwich every month or two, it's not like I'm living on them.  We eat bacon sometimes but that's about the only pork we eat.  I love lamb but he doesn't so I seldom buy it.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm suspicious of most factory food and prefer to eat meat and vegetables that I prepare myself from fresh, raw ingredients. I'm not a health nut because I reckon humans are very adaptable creatures when it comes to diet but fresh just tastes best.

That said, an occasional feed of salami or some cocktail frankfurts isn't going to shorten my life now.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 27, 2015)

I stick to road kill for my meat...


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 27, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I stick to road kill for my meat...



Why am I not surprised? layful:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 27, 2015)

Have you ever tasted sautéed squirrel?  Ummm...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 27, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> All of the meats I eat are well done, If I see a speck of red on it I will not eat it....maybe Im the nutty one.
> Any red meat I usually throw at the Muslims they seem to enjoy it.



Not me... the rarer the better.   I tell the waiter.. just cook the "moo" out of it.. that's all..   I do like it at least warm in the middle though..

I don't eat a whole lot of red meat... but sometimes NOTHING does it like a big steak!    I don't intend to give that up.


----------



## Debby (Oct 27, 2015)

Originally Posted by *Capt Lightning* 


_When it comes to it, most people simply don't like being told how to live by faceless committees. I have no intention of changing my lifestyle. Next week they will probably tell us that meat is good for us, but vegetables are bad._



Fern said:


> That's for sure.




That was said 'tongue in cheek' wasn't it?  Because I seriously doubt that that statement of Capt Lightning's will ever come up (unless of course some sort of e-coli bacteria gets into a bag of salad greens and let's not forget where that bacteria comes from [and it isn't from the lettuce])


----------



## Debby (Oct 27, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> You're killing me here, Rose. I must confess raw chop meat does worry me. Back in the day, we went to the butcher shop for it. As a kid, I remember the sawdust on the floor. I'm not so sure about what we get now. Its probably better.
> By the way, I do like radishes and roses, both.




Twenty years ago I knew a meat cutter and he once mentioned that when meat is going off, they would wash it in a bleach solution.  Gets rid of the sliminess and the stink I guess.  And back in the day when I did eat meat, I recall numbers of times that I'd open a package of hamburger to use and it smelled bleachey.  So raw meat.....seeing as how we humans don't have the ability as carnivores do, to eat 'road kill' without succumbing to food poisoning, I'd definitely not go that route even if I wasn't a vegan.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 27, 2015)

Debby said:


> Twenty years ago I knew a meat cutter and he once mentioned that when meat is going off, they would wash it in a bleach solution.  Gets rid of the sliminess and the stink I guess.  And back in the day when I did eat meat, I recall numbers of times that I'd open a package of hamburger to use and it smelled bleachey.  So raw meat.....seeing as how we humans don't have the ability as carnivores do, to eat 'road kill' without succumbing to food poisoning, I'd definitely not go that route even if I wasn't a vegan.



How long have you been a vegan, Debby?  I was one for only about 6 months and my meals were all totally healthy and I felt great.  I gave up sugar at the same time.  But I started missing things like milk chocolate, eggs, and real cheese so was vegetarian for about 2 years, then was pescatarian for the next 8 or 9 years. 

My reasons for becoming vegan had nothing to do with ethics, it was all about health and all the antibiotics and hormones added to meat in the US.


----------



## Debby (Oct 27, 2015)

Kitties said:


> I haven't eaten meat in almost 25 years. I gave up dairy and eggs too. I'm hardly the poster child for healthy heating. I like potato chips too much.
> 
> If it were so easy to be 110 pounds, I'd have been there a long time ago. We all have our vices I guess.
> 
> Not sure I'll always avoid trace daily and eggs. I hate the so called vegan community.




Why do you 'hate' a community that you've chosen to live like?


----------



## Debby (Oct 27, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> How long have you been a vegan, Debby?  I was one for only about 6 months and my meals were all totally healthy and I felt great.  I gave up sugar at the same time.  But I started missing things like milk chocolate, eggs, and real cheese so was vegetarian for about 2 years, then was pescatarian for the next 8 or 9 years.
> 
> My reasons for becoming vegan had nothing to do with ethics, it was all about health and all the antibiotics and hormones added to meat in the US.





I chose this ten years ago and before that I was a vegetarian for about fifteen years.  And to tell you the truth, I haven't missed any of it from day one.  Mind you, the first six years of my 'veganism' I was so focused on educating myself as to how the worlds critters are treated and learning about the environmental aspects, that even the mention of the side issues or menu's or the average recipe brings instant images to mind that are seared into my brain if you know what I mean.  So haven't missed it and never will.  

One of the benefits too of all of my online discussion over the years is that I've heard the phrase 'weak, scrawny, unhealthy vegans' so many times that it's given me a goal of being the poster child for healthy aging as a vegan!  So I continue to eat well as is possible (and still enjoy the food I cook ), build muscle and push myself just a little bit further.  Like I'm up to 47 full body push ups now and I'm starting to do a few pullups or chin ups (whatever they're called).  Yesterday I managed three of those in a row and then played with the cat for a couple minutes, did another one, cleaned his litter box and then did one more.  I'm working towards five IN A ROW!  

And when I'm feeling lazy, I just take a look at Jim Morris's video to be inspired anew.  He's a 78 year old vegan body builder and he looks amazing.  I think he was the first black body builder to win three world titles in a row.....and didn't even get acknowledged by the industry for his outstanding achievement....because he is black!  I think he's still hurt by that.  Anyway, if you're interested in seeing him, here's a little video that is about him.   And by the way, thanks for asking.  I never tire of being asked because it sort of works like taking marriage vows in public compared to shacking up without telling anyone!  One makes you more committed to 'working it out' and the other let's you off the hook without having to explain ones self.......and I hate having to explain myself as in 'flip-flop'.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 27, 2015)

Debby - not 'tongue in cheek',  just extremely cynical.  Vegetables might be sprayed with all sorts of nasty chemicals.

I like a bit of road kill deer too.  I'm more than happy to  butcher them.  We also keep out own 'rare breed' pigs which I'll be helping to butcher in a few weeks time.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 27, 2015)

Capt. With respect, please don't tell us when you kill the piggies.


----------



## fishfulthinking (Oct 27, 2015)

Here in this city we can't eat a lot of it, it's all so expensive.  lol.


----------



## Cookie (Oct 27, 2015)

fishfulthinking said:


> Here in this city we can't eat a lot of it, it's all so expensive.  lol.



Exactly!  Through the ages, the eating of lots of meat had been considered a status symbol that only the rich could afford, along with over-eating, so in developing countries being portly is still considered a good thing.  Not like here, where it's looked down upon.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2015)

Linda said:


> When I was young my mom (who was very skinny) would take a bit of raw ground beef when she was cooking and eat it.  She thought it was suppose to be good for her.  I ate it a few times and with salt, it's good.  Haven't done that in about 50 years though.
> 
> What I wonder about is the lunch meat I buy that says "no nitrates" and no this or that added.  I buy the healthiest looking stuff I can buy but I'm still wondering about it.  My husband doesn't care much for sandwiches anyway so I'm the only one who usually eats it.  I also love tuna sandwiches and he doesn't.  And by the way, I only eat a lunch meat sandwich every month or two, it's not like I'm living on them.  We eat bacon sometimes but that's about the only pork we eat.  I love lamb but he doesn't so I seldom buy it.




My Grandmother who was from Germany used to make us "cannibal sandwiches"   She bought a cheap cut of beef and ground it herself, adding seasonings.  Then she would spread it on a slice of pumpernickel and top it with a thinly sliced red onion..   DELISH!!!!


----------



## Debby (Oct 28, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> Debby - not 'tongue in cheek',  just extremely cynical.  Vegetables might be sprayed with all sorts of nasty chemicals.
> 
> I like a bit of road kill deer too.  I'm more than happy to  butcher them.  We also keep out own 'rare breed' pigs which I'll be helping to butcher in a few weeks time.




Of course veggies are sprayed with chemicals, but some are worse than others(organic)  and when it comes to the environment, the veggies and fruit that we eat are less toxic than meat production and use far less acreage to produce more protein.  And while the animals that you have probably don't get as much medicines, the average person is shopping at the supermarket and that meat comes from factory farms where antibiotics are the norm, not to mention the fact that their feed is well saturated with Roundup as it's being grown.  By the way, what are you feeding your animals because their feed might be problematic.  Unless you buy only organic feed for them?

And like it or not, you still live in the environment which is being impacted by dwindling water supplies, worsening air and water pollutants and those things impact your health every bit as much as they do everyone else.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 28, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Exactly!  Through the ages, the eating of lots of meat had been considered a status symbol that only the rich could afford, along with over-eating, so in developing countries being portly is still considered a good thing.  Not like here, where it's looked down upon.



In Uganda meat was considered a special treat.  We were always served it when we were invited to people's homes or to weddings.  And portly meant the family had money and also that they didn't have Aids.  Thin people were seen as possible Aids victims.


----------



## Cookie (Oct 28, 2015)

In Alexander McCall Smith's No. 1 Ladies Detective Agency, set in Botswana, the main character is a hefty lady and it's stated many times that if you own cattle, you are considered rich, even if it's only a few.  The heroine was left some cattle as an inheritance and meals always consist of beef with some sort of yam like vegetables on the side.  Same goes for places like India, when I was there, the villagers were usually good looking lovely lithe ladies, while the upper classes were chubby and rotund.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 28, 2015)

Cookie said:


> In Alexander McCall Smith's No. 1 Ladies Detective Agency, set in Botswana, the main character is a hefty lady and it's stated many times that if you own cattle, you are considered rich, even if it's only a few.  The heroine was left some cattle as an inheritance and meals always consist of beef with some sort of yam like vegetables on the side.  Same goes for places like India, when I was there, the villagers were usually good looking lovely lithe ladies, while the upper classes were chubby and rotund.



I've read all those books.  And the 'traditional figure' was on its way out as attractive.  The same in Uganda when we were there.  In the capital city of Kampala thin was found more attractive. Larger women and traditional dress were still the most desirable in rural areas and villages.


----------



## Bee (Oct 28, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> Debby - not 'tongue in cheek',  just extremely cynical.  Vegetables might be sprayed with all sorts of nasty chemicals.
> 
> _*I like a bit of road kill deer too.*_  I'm more than happy to  butcher them.  We also keep out own 'rare breed' pigs which I'll be helping to butcher in a few weeks time.



I used to enjoy a wild rabbit stew, the rabbits being caught by my son's ferret or hawk and then he moved to Belgium so I no longer have it.


----------



## imp (Oct 28, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Not me... the rarer the better.   I tell the waiter.. just cook the "moo" out of it.. that's all..   I do like it at least warm in the middle though..
> 
> I don't eat a whole lot of red meat... but sometimes NOTHING does it like a big steak!    I don't intend to give that up.



QS, do you remember, or are you aware of, the Bohemian butcher shops along Cermak Road that made all their own sausage and such? One very common sausage known as "Jaternice" was made two ways: both had a base of barley, but one was white, the other brown-colored. The darker one had beef blood included in the mix when baked.  Ugh.   imp


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 28, 2015)

imp said:


> QS, do you remember, or are you aware of, the Bohemian butcher shops along Cermak Road that made all their own sausage and such? One very common sausage known as "Jaternice" was made two ways: both had a base of barley, but one was white, the other brown-colored. The darker one had beef blood included in the mix when baked.  Ugh.   imp



I actually like black pudding (also called blood pudding).  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/black_pudding


----------



## imp (Oct 28, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I actually like black pudding (also called blood pudding). ......



Welll,.........I hate to be persnickety, especially having eaten, at some point in my childhood, beef brains, tongue, liver,.......but blood, well,......Nah!    imp


----------



## Linda (Oct 28, 2015)

I've found this a very interesting thread.  I was gone all day and I need to get off the computer and get some things done around here. 

 But I will say QS, that Cannibal sandwich your mom made sounds good, although I wouldn't eat raw meat today.  It sounds like she had a sense of humor calling it Cannibal.   I ate some raw salmon a week or so ago when our daughter wanted her dad to finally experience a tea in a nice restaurant.  He thought teas were for ladies but he enjoyed it.   He even ate a cucumber sandwich. 

Imp, I have eaten all those things you mentioned as a child.  Of the group the only one I would care to eat today is beef tongue, they make a great lean sandwich.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 29, 2015)

imp said:


> QS, do you remember, or are you aware of, the Bohemian butcher shops along Cermak Road that made all their own sausage and such? One very common sausage known as "Jaternice" was made two ways: both had a base of barley, but one was white, the other brown-colored. The darker one had beef blood included in the mix when baked.  Ugh.   imp



Yes.. blood sausage.  I remember... and also Duck blood soup.. Czarnina


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 29, 2015)

imp said:


> Welll,.........I hate to be persnickety, especially having eaten, at some point in my childhood, beef brains, tongue, liver,.......but blood, well,......Nah!    imp



If nobody told you, you'd never know there was blood in it.


----------

